# Electrical



## borzoilady (Jan 26, 2019)

I need some help with finding an owners manual for a 2011 Holiday Rambler Savoy XL (34 SKD). I especially need the electrical schematics.


----------



## WeekendRver (Jan 30, 2019)

Have you tried contacting a dealer or manufacturer?

Even if they don't have the information they can usually point you in the right direction.


----------



## borzoilady (Jan 31, 2019)

borzoilady said:


> I need some help with finding an owners manual for a 2011 Holiday Rambler Savoy XL (34 SKD). I especially need the electrical schematics.


Yes, I have tried both with no luck.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2019)

Any thing in piticular you need to know that we may be able to help with


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2019)

Have you tried goggle.  Amazing the info u can find there


----------



## borzoilady (Feb 8, 2019)

C Nash said:


> Have you tried goggle.  Amazing the info u can find there


I did eventually find one through Google. Thank you and you are correct, amazing!


----------

